# If you could add anything to a AC game, what would you add?



## AnimalCrossingcool (Aug 15, 2013)

If you could add anything to a AC game, what would you add?

I would add more insects and fish, go on ships to fish, get a job (other then Tom Nook to get bells), and a backyard to plant flowers and trees.


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

I would add dating sims elements,mountains,sports,ingame vid games,actuall food,more parties,human npcs,jobs,more bertter customization,BLACKS Dangit,ingame "mp3 player lol" ect ect


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 17, 2013)

i would really love more ways to make money other than just selling things :3


----------



## Relly (Aug 21, 2013)

They pretty much got all the things I wanted when NL came out, I wanted better choices of clothing - they got me that...I wanted to decorate the outside of my house - they sorted that....Like others have said I would like it if I could make money in other ways rather than just selling things and hitting rocks...


----------



## locker (Aug 21, 2013)

different trees like oaks and weeping willows,also more furniture sets and bigger maps


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 22, 2013)

-A pair of shoes or a tool to make dirt paths so we don't have grass deterioration as a 'feature' anymore.
-Dating the neighbors or NPCs.
-A little store that sells the hand-held items you can only get through the street/spot pass. (This was a stupid idea, Nintendo.)
-Any number of more holidays or little events so it isn't so boring to play for long periods of time.
-All the villagers that seem to have vanished from the series, like Quetzal.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 22, 2013)

Mostly what I would like to see has already been suggested.

Different types of trees
More ways to earn money
An actual garden add on for your home


----------



## mooferz (Aug 22, 2013)

The option to ROTATE PWPs, villager houses can be rotated as well, the option to freely choose where to place villager houses, no more stupid space restrictions for PWPs, option to destroy rocks... ;u;


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

what mooferz said ^ and a bigger map


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 23, 2013)

Better graphics. Wild World's was just ugh.

I'd add a tool inventory and a tool to remove rocks, but another one will spawn randomly else where.


----------



## puppy (Aug 23, 2013)

-more bag space, or perhaps the ability to group together like items besides fruit, preferably up to 99
-bigger maps and areas that are not part of the village map
-skIN coLoR choice
-ability to adjust accessories on your character
-more variety in face/hair choices
-THE ABILITY TO CHANGE CAMERA ANGLE OUTSIDE
-picking where villagers can put their crappy houses
-kicking villagers out of your town (maybe with a limit on this feature)
-furniture items.... but outside


----------



## Suicune (Aug 23, 2013)

I would add dots on the map showing where villagers and visitors are at the present time.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2013)

-Get paid for being mayor.
-Have a larger inventory
-The ability to have 15 villagers
-To be able to collect property tax from the citizens 
:3


----------



## rivulet (Aug 23, 2013)

i think it would be great to have the old NES games like in the original 

also be able to put bells in millions so it'd be easy to do a big trade


----------



## BronzeElf (Aug 26, 2013)

Backpacks. That's all I ask, is that too much? I just. want. space.
oh, and what Suicune said: dots on the map telling me where the hell my villagers are.


----------



## turntech (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like the ability to play minigames other than hide-and-seek with your villagers, not just alone or with friends on island tours. I'd also like the ability to destroy rocks and to choose where your villagers place their houses. It'd also be wonderful to add a villager-dating system (heck, it feels like my villagers flirt with me a lot any way) and more variety in the way of growable crops.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 29, 2013)

I would the ability to play as a mayor or just a villager.....but I suppose we can do that with side characters.

-Someway to get rid of pesky rocks, like a demolition fee or something.

-Minigames would be fun. Maybe they could add a customizable amusement park that grows as an offshoot of your town. Rides are like PWPs, you pay to open them, and then you play them with your villagers. 

-More shops/bigger mainstreet. After a while, the same old stores get bland. A large, expansive mall that continues to grow would be cooler. I mean, there are a ton of ideas that could be incorporated. A bakery? You could deliver bread/pastries and sell them to villagers like an errand boy. How about a hotel? Friends could come and actually "check in" at your town. They would pay a fine to stay, but the more money you acrew from people staying at your hotel the nicer it becomes. You could even request that certain villagers come and stay from the hotel lobby. For instance, if you wanted Muffy to come visit, you could ask the little clerk guy and he would "call" her, blah blah blah. You couldn't ask villagers to move in, but you would be able to see them for a day. It would be different from the campsite because they could set up the room like their house. Lol, going on a rant here...better stop.

Other shops:
-Restaurant: The place could serve your native fruit in a variety of dishes.
-Book store/Library: I can just imagine an old ostrich lady selling you/checking you out books, you could even showcase your own writing.
-Grocery store: I feel like food is sorely missing in this game...xD It could be run by two chubby bunnies (I dunno...radom lolness)
-Dry cleaner: When you pick up your clothes, they've been made "new" again with a different look.
-Newsstand: A little chipper beaver sells the latest events and birthdays in town, as well as Nintendo advertisments (see...this benefits them!!)

Well, you guys get the point. Other things that would be nice would be skin coloring options and really just a bigger map. Oh, and an option to evict villagers.


----------



## Golda Hair of Lightning (Aug 30, 2013)

More than 10 patterns to be held per player.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 30, 2013)

I think the ability to customize headgear and accessories would be neat.


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Aug 30, 2013)

it doesn't make sense how tom nook can tear down a PWP for a new player home but not a rock so???? it'd be really nice if that changed.

it'd also be kinda cool if you can compose your own music to play in your house! and then share it with others with like a QR code!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Sep 1, 2013)

I would love to be able to cook like in Rune Factory. It's really fun to catch a fish and get fruits and other stuff. I would love to make a fried Pirahna or a Dorado. xD Tasty!


----------



## Brookridge (Sep 1, 2013)

wedding for sure, I'd love to attend some villagers wedding


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2013)

A pattern lock. So paths won't get rubbed out when picking up something.


----------



## Nangwaya (Sep 6, 2013)

More mini game interactions with the villagers.

Setting up events, especially after villagers mention that there is nothing interesting going on in the town for a few days.

The ability to make comments on villagers' furniture and what not, while visiting, just like they do to me, and not just at the end of the visit.

To be able to send letters to other towns.


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 6, 2013)

A way to toggle the grass wear so it's an optional feature that people can have in their town if they want it to.


----------

